
LTI – Lingua Tertii Imperii - smacktoward
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LTI_%E2%80%93_Lingua_Tertii_Imperii
======
simonblack
That's amazing. Talk about synchronicity.

I have been rummaging through Klemperer's diary of WW2 for the last week or so
and kept running into this 'LTI' and wondering what it was.

Today within two hours I found the meaning of that abbreviation TWICE! Both
within a random book and also on this website. Just unbelievable!

